# 9 month old not satisfied with breastmilk, need alternatives?!?!?!



## ldybg610 (Aug 12, 2009)

My ds is almost 9 months old and has been breastfed since birth, and has never had formula. He started eating baby food around 4 months, and just within the last month has been able to eat oatmeal cereal (he would always throw it up when he was younger). He's also never been able to eat rice cereal... the only thing we can think is it gives him extreme gas. Here in the last month he hasn't really been breastfeeding, and mostly drinks juices. I'm worried that he's not getting proper nutrition because at 9 months he's barely over 15lbs. I really wanted to avoid formula altogether, but unfortunately it looks like he needs something. I've just always been really worried about formulas and them having stuff in them that could potentially harm him or not be good for him. Does anyone have any suggestions for formula or anything else that would help??


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I would cut out the juices and cereal completely and nurse as often as possible. Have you tried nursing in a quiet room with no distractions?


----------



## ldybg610 (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah I have tried that... its not the prob of no interest or distraction, its the fact that he could eat all day and never be satisfied. That's the whole reason we started on baby food is because he was constantly wanting to eat and I just didn't have enough milk. Now that he barely bf he's still hungry every hour... and hes still having trouble sleeping long (which I've been told they need milk in their tummy to sleep better... don't know if that's true)


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

The juice needs to go, it's empty calories and inappropriate for babies. The choice is to try to increase your supply to make enough milk for him or supplement with formula. How much does he actually nurse? What types of solids does he eat- things like yogurt, egg yolk? If a 9 month old doesn't get an adequate amount of either breastmilk or formula they will have nutritional deficiences, which is more important than weight.


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

Juice is definitely not providing what he needs to grow and oatmeal isn't adequate. During the first year (and most would say longer) a baby needs breastmilk, even if he does eat other foods. If he's not going to have breastmilk, he needs formula. It's not ideal, but it's the best during this time. Developmentally, a baby needs the fat and protein from his milk. Will he take a bottle or sippy cup? Can you pump and give it to him that way? Or put formula in the cup?


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ldybg610* 
Yeah I have tried that... its not the prob of no interest or distraction, its the fact that he could eat all day and never be satisfied. That's the whole reason we started on baby food is because he was constantly wanting to eat and I just didn't have enough milk. Now that he barely bf he's still hungry every hour.

A baby wanting to nurse more usually means that they are trying to naturally increase your milk production. Unless you have an actual medical low supply problem, let him nurse lots, as much as he wants, and that will signal your body to produce more milk. Just because he wants to eat often does NOT mean that you don't have enough milk!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homemademom* 
Juice is definitely not providing what he needs to grow and oatmeal isn't adequate. During the first year (and most would say longer) a baby needs breastmilk, even if he does eat other foods. If he's not going to have breastmilk, he needs formula. It's not ideal, but it's the best during this time. Developmentally, a baby needs the fat and protein from his milk. Will he take a bottle or sippy cup? Can you pump and give it to him that way? Or put formula in the cup?

My son is also 9 months and eats a suprisnig amount during a sitting (like an adult sized side of food). A 9 month old can have a huge variety of food-- go to wholesomebabyfood.com, and look up all sorts of grains, veggies, dairy and meats, if you eat meat.

That being said he *still* needs your breastmilk, donor breastmilk or formula during his first year. I'd encourage him to nurse as much as possible, and if you still feel he isn't getting enough I'd supplement with formula or donor breastmilk. I know it feels horrible to supplement, but you gotta do what's beset for your baby, right?


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Have you had your milk tested to see how the fats and fore/hindmilk measure up? If you are making enough and you have good milk with a proper ratio, than his eating often just means he happens to need more. Some breastfed babies will eat every hour when they are younger and continue to eat every couple when they are older.

I'd definitely cut out the juices and cereals. They are unnecessary fillers. Juice especially might as well just be called sugar water for little ones. Keep only solids that are nutrient packed (avacado is awesome) and work on making sure your supply is good. Let him nurse whenever he feels like it and if you think 'you can't possibly be hungry/want more, you just nursed!' remind yourself that your milk and his stomach work differently than our adult stomachs and regular food. Your milk is PERFECT for his body so it goes through efficiently


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ola_* 
A baby wanting to nurse more usually means that they are trying to naturally increase your milk production. Unless you have an actual medical low supply problem, let him nurse lots, as much as he wants, and that will signal your body to produce more milk. Just because he wants to eat often does NOT mean that you don't have enough milk!









Put that baby to the breast often & cut out all the other stuff, or atleast cut it way back. The juice & even the oatmeal cereal is really just empty calories. At that age his system isn't developed enough to be able to process grains very well which is likely why the rice cereal doesn't go over well.

If you want to give him foods, give him whole foods like some banana, avocado or mashed sweet potato. Other than that let him nurse! There is no other food as nurishing and complete as breastmilk, especially if you are worried about his weight gain, however I think 15 pounds at 9 months is not bad at all.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Have you tried mashed avacado? How about whole milk yogurt?


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

If you have the time, take a weekend and lay around and just nurse on demand as much as baby wants. It will bump your supply and you won't have the feeling that you don't have enough.

We always liked yogurt, banana, avocado etc.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

You've started solids very early and also added juice, which has almost no nutrition and a lot of empty calories. Infants need a bit of water 2-3 oz. to process solid foods but they shouldn't be drinking juice. I'd limit cereals to 2-3 oz a day as well. They have very little nutrition.

I really think you should remove all juice, offer plain water to thirst, and retrench quite a lot on the solids. Nurse often and on demand. Consider a "nursing holiday." Breastmilk should be the primary nutrition for at least a year.

If you are concerned about your supply, and you can't boost it now, than you should offer formula as a supplement. Solids are not adequate and should not be a primary source of nutrition at this age. You need to offer bm or formula with a small amount of solids. I understand wanting to avoid formula, I do, but it is the correct food if you are not making enough bm. There are long term and serious health risks by his current consumption patterns.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JudiAU* 
Infants need a bit of water 2-3 oz. to process solid foods

I've never heard this - do you have a source for this? I offer water to DD and even at 14 months, she consumes very little. But she nurses several times a day and seems to be processing everything fine.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ola_* 
A baby wanting to nurse more usually means that they are trying to naturally increase your milk production. Unless you have an actual medical low supply problem, let him nurse lots, as much as he wants, and that will signal your body to produce more milk. Just because he wants to eat often does NOT mean that you don't have enough milk!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *texmati* 
My son is also 9 months and eats a suprisnig amount during a sitting (like an adult sized side of food). A 9 month old can have a huge variety of food-- go to wholesomebabyfood.com, and look up all sorts of grains, veggies, dairy and meats, if you eat meat.

That being said he *still* needs your breastmilk, donor breastmilk or formula during his first year. I'd encourage him to nurse as much as possible, and if you still feel he isn't getting enough I'd supplement with formula or donor breastmilk. I know it feels horrible to supplement, but you gotta do what's beset for your baby, right?


----------



## jen1204ca (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi there

I would try whole goat milk if I were you. You can also, as was suggested, blender in an avocado, that is what I did for my son.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

I just wanted to second/third/fourth NO JUICE. None. Breast milk only til 1 and then water in addition as requested. And I would ditch the cereal, honestly.

ETA: I mean breastmilk as the only liquid til 1 yr of age - not the only source of food.


----------



## leigh09 (Dec 16, 2008)

May I make the suggestion to visit the "Breastfeeding Challenges" board?
I have had low milk supply issues with all three of my children and there is an unbelievable wealth of information there on how to increase your milk supply and to improve weight gain. Many, many of the mamas on that board have similar struggles of babies who are slow gainers. Check out the stickied threads posted on the top to start off with.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bokonon* 
I've never heard this - do you have a source for this? I offer water to DD and even at 14 months, she consumes very little. But she nurses several times a day and seems to be processing everything fine.

I think a child that age will just drink what they need in regard to water. If you are offering and they are satisfied then it should be fine. Babies are amazing at knowing exactly what they need.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl* 







Put that baby to the breast often & cut out all the other stuff, or atleast cut it way back. The juice & even the oatmeal cereal is really just empty calories. At that age his system isn't developed enough to be able to process grains very well which is likely why the rice cereal doesn't go over well.

If you want to give him foods, give him whole foods like some banana, avocado or mashed sweet potato. Other than that let him nurse! There is no other food as nurishing and complete as breastmilk, especially if you are worried about his weight gain, however I think 15 pounds at 9 months is not bad at all.

I agree.

Avocado is a great first food and is loaded with good fats

Much of a child's eating at this age is still experimental and not consistent at all. The majority of their nutrition should still come from breastmilk.

Like others said you might try just laying around and let them nurse on demand. If a child is nursing very frequently then that is often a sign that they are going through a growth spurt or just trying to boost your supply.

I would completely eliminate juice at this age. If he is mostly drinking juice that is not at all good for him. It would be better for him to have formula than juice.

You are somewhat local to me, would you like LLL contact info? Can I help you with anything?


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
I think a child that age will just drink what they need in regard to water. If you are offering and they are satisfied then it should be fine. Babies are amazing at knowing exactly what they need.









I agree - I wasn't exactly concerned, especially considering my son didn't consume much water before 1 year either.


----------



## cowbelle (Jul 13, 2010)

cut out the juices they are sweeter than your milk. Breast milk has a good sweet taste, have your husband sample and see how your milk is compared to previous samples.
I just weined our 3rd boy 2 monthes till his 2nd birthday. My husband is always glad to do his part. He also said when they can say "booby mama" Its time to stop.
cowbelle


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i mean no offense, but how can you be so afraid of formula and the "stuff they put in there" and yet give juice and the "stuff they put in THERE?"

before age 1, it's breastmilk or formula. yes, breastmilk is preferable, but there is nothing wrong with formula. it is safe. millions of babies have it everyday.

your child is very close in age to mine. mine is and has always been on the lightweight side. at his 9 month appointment, he was 16 pounds 8 ounces.

what i have done to "beef him up" (he was actually off the charts low at 6 months, and is now back on the charts at 9 months... albiet, in the 4th percentile for weight, and 50th for height):

* baby led weaning, beginning at 6 months. (prior to which he was exclusively breastfed. he is still breastfed on demand as well as offered, many times throughtout the day and night... at least 8 good nursings on both breasts daily). baby led weaning is simply giving your baby good food that you are eating anyway. mine eats whole bananas, sliced strawberries, blueberries, noodles, meat, pizza, you name it. whatever we are having. he can seriously chow down.

we were at a birthday party on sunday and another mom there had a baby very close in age to ours, and she was amazed to see ours handling an ear of corn. meanwhile her baby took a meal of babyfood mixed with formula in a bottle. which there is nothing wrong with that, but baby led weaning is so much easier, and it really does help them gain weight AND feel satisfied.

you just put him in his high chair (with a good bib -- it's quite messy) and put good food in front of him. then WATCH HIM CAREFULLY the whole time and be prepared to intervene in the event that he actually chokes. (note: gagging is different than choking. choking is when there is no sound coming out and the food is genuinely stuck. in which case, turn him over your arm, mouth pointed downward and give a couple firm thumps between the shoulder blade. it works.)

i know some moms around here nurse exclusively to 12 months or more, but i also believe my son would never be satisfied with that. he loves his milk, don't get me wrong. but he also loves to eat. apple slices, crackers, whjole pieces of bread. i can just see that he loves the independence of choosing what to eat from the assortment put in front of him, it's good for his hand-eye coordination, he is learning to try all kinds of new things, broccoli, cauliflower, squash, beans, you name it. he gets chewing. i can see from his poops that he is seriously getting a lot.

oh, and then after he is done (he signals done by reaching up to get out of his high chair), i take him straight to the sink (oh, also strip him down PRIOR to getting in the high chair. nothing but a dipe... makes the clean up much easier). he needs a good rinse off, face, hands, arms, chest, legs, everywhere. and he on his own began grabbing the faucet and putting his mouth on it, he helps himself to water this way, and drinks a pretty good quantity. again, it's baby led because he's doing it himself.

i can't say enough good things about baby led weaning.

and to up your supply of milk, eat tons of oatmeal. also to improve the richness of your millk, eat steaks and other rich, nutritious foods.

good luck with it, you can turn it around for your babe!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you considered a whole foods, homemade formula? _Nourishing Traditions_ has a recipe - a couple, in fact - which are a far cry from the dodgy condensed milk and corn syrup homemade formulas used a few generations ago. The recipes are carefully formulated (as it were!) to prevent mineral and vitamin deficiencies, and are fairly "technical" - ie, you need to source special ingredients, you won't be able to mix them up from your pantry. I've never used these recipes, though there are a few MDC mamas who have, but I do like the idea of being able to use whole, pure, organic ingredients in place of the heavily processed ingredients used in formula. At nine months, as a supplement only to lots of breastmilk and some solids, I'd consider using homemade formula in place of commercial. Just throwing it out there - I think there are some threads on it in the Traditional Foods forum.

That said, making more breastmilk would be a MUCH easier solution.







Oats are good, fenugreek is good, omega-3s are awesome. Has anything happened recently that might have diminished your milk supply - stress, not eating, pregnancy? After the first few months of super-intensive breastfeeding it's easy to forget that nursing mums need to take special care of themselves.







Also, just to echo PPs - replace the juice with something nutrient-dense. Even just plain goat's milk would give the kidling more nutrients and less sugar.


----------

